# Introducing Jester



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's so cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Jester is adorable. Looking forward to updates and more photos.


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

Jester is our second golden. We lost our first golden (Truffle) to lymphoma back in May. I used to be a Schnauzer lover (miniature and standard), but Truffle sealed the deal. We are a Golden Retriever family.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jester is adorable.....there are a few other Delmarva owners awaiting their puppies on this forum.....

Sorry to hear about Truffle.....


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Jester is so cute! I'm sorry about Truffle. 

Goldens are definitely the best. Chester is my second golden. Misty was my first and ever since having her, I've known I would be a golden owner for life!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and Jester. He is a very handsome pup. It is easy to see how Truffle could have gotten you hooked on Golden's. Please make yourself at home here.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Jester is adorable...and Im also sorry about your loss of Truffle. Its so hard to lose a beloved pet.
I had mixed breeds growing up, but I always wanted a golden..well we got Sandy when my kids were younger...she was my first..she passed in Feb 2007 at the age of 12..and I got my second Golden, Misty in Feb 2008 and Holly Feb 2010. I love goldens and will always have one....or two!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome! Jester is a doll for sure. Where in Maryland?


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

sameli102 said:


> Welcome! Jester is a doll for sure. Where in Maryland?


 Southern Carroll County


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Jester is adorable.....there are a few other Delmarva owners awaiting their puppies on this forum.....
> 
> Sorry to hear about Truffle.....


 Jester is only half Delmarva. Linda Billings (Kisamore Goldens) owns the Dam. We found Jester through Sue's web site.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to you and Jester. He is a beautiful pup. Condolences on the loss of Truffle. Once owned by a golden there's no going back!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jester is adorable! Chances are, our pups are related.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics, of the pup and Truffle. Love both the names, too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jester is gorgeous, and I'm green with envy at a Jesse pupper. And indeed you are very fortunate to be blessed with such a dreamboat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome! I know Jessie's human Dad. He's a nice guy! Very cute pup!!!


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

Retrievers Rock said:


> Jester is adorable! Chances are, our pups are related.


 Sue (Delmarva Goldens) or Linda (Kisamore Goldens) would know the answer to that question.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Look in the dictionary under the word CUTE and you'll see that picture of Jester! Congratulations on the new, adorable addition to your life. Love him all his life and remember you are the center of his world. Welcome to GRF.


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

It is amazing to see how much Jester resembles his dad in this picture. Sue was right when she said that Jesse "stamps" his kids with his look.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jester's Male Human said:


> Sue (Delmarva Goldens) or Linda (Kisamore Goldens) would know the answer to that question.


There is someone else here getting a Delmarva pup from an upcoming litter, and the stud's sire of her pup, is the stud's sire of Molly's sire.

I'm sure it's nothing unusual to find, I just thought it was interesting, since we're so far apart geographically.


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

Retrievers Rock said:


> There is someone else here getting a Delmarva pup from an upcoming litter, and the stud's sire of her pup, is the stud's sire of Molly's sire.
> 
> I'm sure it's nothing unusual to find, I just thought it was interesting, since we're so far apart geographically.


According to k9data.com, Am Ch Delmarva Tell'M U R Innocent "Jesse" and BOSS CH Saga West Hunter's Moon SDHF "Hunter" both descend from the following breeding: 

Am. CH Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS x BISS BIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF - 1/6/1985

This litter produced two champions (there could be more).

Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS "Ace" (1/6/1985 - 8/5/1997)
BISS Am CH Asterling Go Getm Gangbuster OS SDHF "Tristan" (1/6/1985 - 3/13/1997)

Jesse descends from Ace. Hunter descends from Tristan

If you view the following two web pages, you will see that Ace, Tristan, Jesse, Hunter, Jester, and Molly share the same basic head structure:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=761
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=24


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I definitely see Hunter, when I look at Molly. I started noticing it when she was around three months old. 

Molly also has the best temperament of any dog I've ever owned. We couldn't be more pleased with her, and I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy out of Hunter, or his offspring.


----------

